# Game #15: @ Rockets 11/25 (Result: W, 130 - 99)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (10 - 4)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* @ *









*Houston Rockets (8 - 6)*




















































*Aaron Brooks | Trevor Ariza | Shane Battier | Luis Scola | Chuck Hayes*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #15: @ Rockets 11/25*

Pretty important game here. We really don't need back to back loses here.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #15: @ Rockets 11/25*

Mavericks lead 91 - 77 at the end of the 3rd. 91 points already? our offense is rollin with a .644 FG%


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #15: @ Rockets 11/25*

Mavericks win 130 - 99. We came back from that loss amazingly. Tim Thomas scored 23 points in 24 minutes, nice to see he'll be a solid contributer off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow. What an *** kicking.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When was the last time the Rockets have lost by that much? Crazy shooting percentages.


----------

